# Generador de Curvas y funciones.



## II84 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hola, soy un estudiante de II de 1º. 

¿existe algun programa que sea un simulador de funciones o de osciloscopio; que tu le metas unos datos de medida, y este te genere la funcion, y que se peude importar al word.? Seria para meter el dibujo de la curva "función" en el apartado del calculo teorico de las practicas....

¿existe algun programa asi?

Gracias.


----------



## MaMu (Nov 20, 2006)

Pueses hacer eso usando el Multisim. Capturas la pantalla cuando uses el osciloscopio y listo, imprimes la imagen en word.

Saludos.


----------

